# Honey



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are a few pics of Honey - our poo no. 2!! She is from a red working cocker x apricot mini mix. There were three girls in the litter - one had already been chosen with a cute white chin and tuxedo and a solid apricot girl and an apricot girl with a white face. The one with the white face came to us immediately and didn't stop paying us attention - we were told she was very curious (my mind wondered if that meant 'into everything' lol!) but we chose the other girl who seemed very chilled and will hopefully make an ideal companion for Biscuit, who is also very chilled. We are really happy and loved the whole set-up and breeder, etc, and look forward to bringing her home on the 25 August! xx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Honey's a little beauty. Biscuit will love her.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What lovely news Jane! Honey looks beautiful! I am very excited for you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh what a little beauty!! Biscuit and Sami are close to the same age and we will be getting our little girl Aug. 31st!! Soooo . . I will be looking for posts for comparison on how she is getting along with Biscuit!! I'm really excited somebody will be getting a 2nd poo at the same as us! I will be off work for 10 days and look so foward to seeing how Sami reacts to her and how they do together. Hope she follows his toileting lead as he did really well with training, no accidents in his crate after 4th nite! He has all his big boy teeth and has stopped the biteing, so thats the second part I dont look foward to again . . but overall we are very excited!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Honey is so so gorgeous and a lovely name too.....


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Very pleased for you Jane, she is gorgeous, enjoy your new little red puppy. 😄


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations Jane, she is a beauty!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cute! X


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Jane
Congratulations! Honey looks gorgeous...lovely name,goes so well with Biscuit


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations. Honey is adorable. I bet you are counting down the weeks or should I say days  until she comes home.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh wow, she's absolutely gorgeous ... congratulations!

I wondered if you would choose another 'food' name, the two of them will certainly make a very yummy pair.

S xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Honey is just adorable .. Love love LOVE her colouring.. Bet you're counting down the days


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Honey is adorable , a little red girl will be perfect for Biscuit's new sister. Love the names together!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! I think she will fade over time as dad is a faded apricot but I think that's the beauty of the cockapoo! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's beautiful. Biscuit will love her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane I must admit, I am loving your Honey, what a cutie!

Lots more photos will be needed with a 'Honey comes Home' thread, pretty please. 

Brill name too  Tell them about the Honey Mummy, showing my age again lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe she will be a 'Honey Monster'!! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

congratulations jane,she is sooooo cute!!! i cant wait to see pics of her as she grows. xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I will have the Honey-Bunny and you can have the Honey-Monster .. I have Fudge- Monster afterall .. got me laughing Jane. 

No, she will be as sweet as Honey I hope


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations... beautiful baby

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

So pretty -beautiful colour and cute name - If she were mine her silly name would be Honey Bum! we still call Clyde Wobble Bottom!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations Jane, Biscuit will enjoy having a little sister and a very pretty one at that xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on getting poo number 2! Biscuit will love having a new little sister to play with, and she is beautiful!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG, she's gorgeous!!! Not long now Jane 

I'd say she'll get paler - Saffi was a lot darker as a pup.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Aah Jane, very exciting! Looking forward to seeing how she changes over time.

Eleanor


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Honey is soooo sweet, congratulations!


----------

